# Buyers 4 Yard Spreader



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/6298216276.html

Peanut gallery need not comment.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

DO NOT continue derailing threads like this...and no need to post in others threads to start trouble as such, use the ignore feature

thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> DO NOT continue derailing threads like this...and no need to post in others threads to start trouble as such, use the ignore feature
> 
> thanks


:laugh: I hope you guys have figured out who's giving MJD part of your liver after all the drinking you cause him. I gotta give it to ya Michael, you stay on your game 7 days a week.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's off track. Do you want to buy his spreader or not?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bump for a nice spreader........I also hope to smooth the waters over for a "Buddy" who is upset with me and my shenanigans


----------

